# معلومات عامة ممكن تساعدوني فيها ؟



## caftazeen (4 سبتمبر 2011)

-what are the components of any mechatron...ic system ?
- give 3 examples for mechatronic systems
-what programing languages u studied before ?
-what will u do if the program u wrote contained error ?
-which operating systems you worked with ? ( on your computer)
-Give examples for actuators
-Give example for an open loop control system and a closed loop control system
-What are the types of controllers ?
-what is the difference between microcontroller & PLC?
-what is DCS system ?
-what is the difference between DCS & SCADA systems ?
-what is the idea of Robots ? 
-What is the servomechanism ? Does it necessarily include servomotor ??
-Can we use servomotor to control the "Position" ?
-What is the difference between Robot & CNC machine ?
-What is "AI" ?
- What is " deadlock" ?

:81:


----------

